# Trailer Axel #'s for forklifts



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I am looking to get a trailer built for my swinger 1k. I have seen some with 1 9-10k axle and some with 2x 3.5k. Can I get some chime in's on the pro's and con's of 1 vs 2 axles. A Swinger weighs 5k so either would work. Also tilt vs ramp. I am leaning more toward tilt.

Trevor has a nice one but, it needs to be shipped from the other coast to me in the NW and it is 1 axle. Found it very hard to find anyone to build a custom one. They keep pushing me toward a stock bed style that they OEM usually. Looking to get it in next years expenses so Jan time frame I have spent way to much this year. Any good builders you know of please PM info.

Thanks in advance for all your conversations on this.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I had a single axle built for a hummerbee a couple of years ago. It's an 8,000 lb single axle and it tilts; ramps are hard on this old man's back! I had a local machine shop build it and have been very pleased. I was able to get a tool box up front and the tires are super heavy--no complaints. I have seen the trailers that A&O makes and they are very nice but the new Swinger is wider (I think) so they may not work. I would think that a local machine shop could build one for you but don't have any recommendations for your area.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Try to get a hold of Mr blue boxes. If my fading memory serves me correctly Keith has one of those fancy-shamacy single axle trailers to tow around his 1K baby.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

two axles will ride smoother and beat the load less. ramps with spring assist should be cheaper than a tilt. a tilt may have less clearance in soft areas.


----------



## Birds&Bees (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree, two axles are much better than one. I have an 18 foot tilt deck trailer which has a 4 foot space on the front that allows me to carry a few extra pallets in case I run out of room on the trucks. I paid $6500 new in 2012, it came with a rubber coating on the front since we don't have any paved country roads, the gravel would otherwise remove all the paint. It has two 7k lb torsion axles, I can haul other things around unlike the trailer built just for the hummerbee,plus this one was cheaper and built stronger. A Hutterite colony builds all kinds of trailers near Winnipeg, Manitoba, Precision Trailers.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I actually tried that 3 pallets in my Tundra, two pallets on the front of the trailer with the swinger, one pallet on the forks and the weight plus the swinger sheered off the lugs on one of the axles and almost dumped my load on I-5. So need to make sure you don't over do the trailer load. they were honey bound so each pallet was 800-1000lbs. Had no choice farmer needed them moved and called me at 10pm after he had sprayed so if they stayed until morning they all would have been dead and my big truck was in for a new clutch.


This was a really bad idea looking back. But, in a pinch had to do it.

I still like the idea but, it makes it 4 feet longer and I think having a short one just for the swinger might be nicer. Might do two trailers over time so I have a choice. Would be great to grab the forklift and my pickup and haul 4-5 Pallets of bee's without having to drag out the big truck. I have some small pollination's that it would be great for. Can put 3 in the pickup and 2 on the trailer. Might be cool with a 3rd axle/wheel that lowers and the 2 pallets go over the tongue a bunch so it is not as long. Could handle not making sharp turns.

What about a 5th wheel trailer with swinger and room for pallets.? That might be a better solution so the weight is not all on the back of the truck. But now we are of the thread topic. I am still looking at a small trailer.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Blue boxes is a Bert Walters trailer out of Modesto, CA. You need air as they have air brakes.
They are built very stout. Looking at the picture above I would suggest that you get one that is built very stout.


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

Birds&Bees said:


> I have an 18 foot tilt deck trailer which has a 4 foot space on the front that allows me to carry a few extra pallets.


[email protected], what is the width of your split-deck? I have not seen tilt decks built with an 8' width but it would sure beat lashing on pallets, as in East-Side's photo.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

This was not a planned event. You could just put a piece of 3/4 ply down and then place the hives on that. It would be 8' and give the support. There was no testing this I had a few hours to get them. As it was we were loading as the sun was coming up. It was a nightmare night because the lighter was out and it was 3 am and there was nothing open around so there was no smoke. So lots of stinging as the sun came up and I was still loading. Learned a lot of lessons that night. There are dozens of lighters in each vehicle now.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

EastSideBuzz said:


> This was a really bad idea looking back. But, in a pinch had to do it.


I know about having to do what you have to do. But that whole load looks like it must be way overloaded. Smaller trucks are easy to overload.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

when you get on the brakes hard, in an emergency a 2 axle trailer could be a life saver instead of 1 axle. this is the voice of experience from hauling farm equipment on the trans-Canada highway in quebec...1 axle is ok for going slow local without worrying about crazies on the road.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

mathesonequip said:


> when you get on the brakes hard, in an emergency a 2 axle trailer could be a life saver instead of 1 axle. this is the voice of experience from hauling farm equipment on the trans-Canada highway in quebec...1 axle is ok for going slow local without worrying about crazies on the road.


That is really good info to know. Never thought about that.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

mathesonequip said:


> when you get on the brakes hard, in an emergency a 2 axle trailer could be a life saver instead of 1 axle. .


how so, Whats wrong with the one axle trailer?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> how so, Whats wrong with the one axle trailer?


I agree, the brakes just need to be sized properly for the weight. The other key is setting your controller properly, with the A&O trailers 45 to 50% seems about right to keep them from braking too aggressively in normal stops. I can recall at least one emergency stop I had to make with and it worked like a champ, it didn't even feel like there was anything behind me.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I built this trailer 3 years ago. It has a 10k tork flex with oil bath hubs 17.5 hd wheels and quality tires. With the two axle I built had a lot of bearing, wheel, spring hanger and tire failures. Trouble free doesn't






come cheap!


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

Keith Jarrett said:


> how so, Whats wrong with the one axle trailer?


when you get on the brakes hard a 1 axle trailer puts a lot more force down on the hitch sudenly. if you are trying to swerve to avoid an accident your rig is really going to want to jack-knife. a semi trailer or a properly set up fith wheel hitch will not have this problem so much. 2 axles and 2 axle brakes will also give you more road contact and is much easier to balance the load.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe you need the right truck?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

mathesonequip said:


> when you get on the brakes hard a 1 axle trailer puts a lot more force down on the hitch sudenly. 2 axles and 2 axle brakes will also give you more road contact and is much easier to balance the load.


Tonge weight is tonge weight no matter if it's single or tandum. We run an 11/22.5 rubber on a single axle trailer with air brakes, are you implying that the smaller dual axle with juice brakes/electric are going to stop that much better?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

apples and oranges between air and juice brakes and we all know electric brakes and absolute JUNK! However two axles does give more rubber on the road for stability and braking.

Love the picture of the Tundra overloaded. I will have to send that to my sister inlaw who is in love with Toyota. She thought I should get rid of my F450 flatbed for a 4*4 Tundra.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

the load on a single axle tips ahead when you hit the brakes the force pivots on the axle. with 2 axles, the center of gravity is between the axles, if the load is balanced. a lot of the force is put downward on the front axles this means less sudden tounge load.. OBVIOUSLY a heavy single axle trailer pulled by a 25000 gvw truck with air-brakes is better than an overloaded I/2 ton pickup with a carhauler.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

mathesonequip said:


> the center of gravity is between the axles, if the load is balanced.


 if it were a load of bees evenly space out on the trailer like on Mikes pic that may be true, But were talking about a forklift trailer, the 1K is short & most of the weight is on the rear axle of the machine, so you need a couple hunderd pounds of tonge weight for it to pull "true" that does not leave much weight on the second trailer axle.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

When you load a machine it's easy to find the balance point by watching the tongue, then just inch ahead a bit more. A bit of experimenting will find the sweet spot then adjust your chocks accordingly. The transfer of weight while braking is just physics and applies to any setup. The key is a properly balanced truck/trailer combo and adequate braking power.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Balanced loads are always important. Jim I agree. I found the sweet spot on my trailer and nailed 2*4 cleats or chocks to the trailer bed. Its approx 3 inches forward of the first axle. Just enough tongue weight to keep the trailer from acting goofy so I can even pull the trailer with my 3/4 ton truck and have it act normal.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BMAC said:


> However two axles does give more rubber on the road for stability and braking.


I run a 10,000# gross trailer w/ a 753 Bobcat on it, behind an F-450 w/ 16,000# gross. My Locke Trailer has two axles. One thing I like about it is that when I have a tire blowout on the trailer and I can't change the spare for the blowout I can run w/ three wheels on the ground and if I move the weight off of the blown out axle I don't destroy the rim.

What do y'all do when a single axle trailer blows a tire? That rim must go right into the pavement and destroy it, doesn't it? Do you carry a spare for the trailer?

I can carry pallets of hives on the front of my trailer too. Nice to have the option. But I am not as big as most of y'all. Hivewise anyway. lol


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Well now, I hate to bring this up, and you know I do. 

But I much prefer: NO TRAILER AXLES WHATSOEVER!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

that pretty cool harry but how much does it cost to replace the bearing in the forklift when it wears out?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> I run a 10,000# gross trailer w/ a 753 Bobcat on it, behind an F-450 w/ 16,000# gross. My Locke Trailer has two axles. One thing I like about it is that when I have a tire blowout on the trailer and I can't change the spare for the blowout I can run w/ three wheels on the ground and if I move the weight off of the blown out axle I don't destroy the rim.
> 
> What do y'all do when a single axle trailer blows a tire? That rim must go right into the pavement and destroy it, doesn't it? Do you carry a spare for the trailer?
> 
> I can carry pallets of hives on the front of my trailer too. Nice to have the option. But I am not as big as most of y'all. Hivewise anyway. lol


Yup, we carry a spare. Good point about the option of going on just 3 wheels in a pinch. It's important to note, though, that only works with tandem torsion axles, avoid the type with leaf springs and a central pivot point. They were a constant problem for us and no way you can run them on 3 wheels either. We finally replaced them with torsion axles and haven't had a problem since. 
Just to be clear, I was not criticizing the setup that scokat was using, I have been in a similar situation myself, just helping him rethink his long term goals.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have leaf springs like you describe. Wrap a ratchet strap around the axle and sinch it up tight. The tire is blown already, but that will keep the rim off the ground.

I'm sure scokat understand what you meant and how you meant it. He seems like the kind not to automatically take things personally. All good advice come from jim lyon. From what I have seen. There's nothing like the voice of experience.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

There is nothing like life giving you an education. I had an axle break in half with a full load at 2am. luckily my gooseneck is a triaxle trailer. Sometime I hate that but this time I loved it. I took both tires off broken axle and rachet strapped them tight to the underside. I had to go slow but I made it from Cleveland to Buffalo where I had an axle custom made before the place opened in the morning. Always carry extra straps with you!


----------



## ScoutBee (Feb 25, 2011)

BMAC said:


> that pretty cool harry but how much does it cost to replace the bearing in the forklift when it wears out?


Those bearings are fully serviceable same as any in a quality locking hub on a full size 4x4. With proper maintenance they will never wear out.


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

jim lyon said:


> avoid the type with leaf springs and a central pivot point. They were a constant problem.


What kind of problems do the do the leaf spring dual axles develop. I have an older farm-built dual axle trailer that I realigned and rebushed and it has worked well for the last 8,000 miles. When I first got it, the center pin was sheared off on the rear brake axle (not disclosed by seller), so with the first stop, the brakes must have shifted it to the rear. 90 minutes up I-5, I had two tires showing their casings. Lifted the trailer with the Swinger and used ratchet straps and a steel pipe to reposition the rear axle. Luckily it came with a spare so made it home with with extreme caution and frequent inspections. Anyway, what other problems occur on these springed trailers?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

borada bee doc said:


> What kind of problems do the do the leaf spring dual axles develop. I have an older farm-built dual axle trailer that I realigned and rebushed and it has worked well for the last 8,000 miles. When I first got it, the center pin was sheared off on the rear brake axle (not disclosed by seller), so with the first stop, the brakes must have shifted it to the rear. 90 minutes up I-5, I had two tires showing their casings. Lifted the trailer with the Swinger and used ratchet straps and a steel pipe to reposition the rear axle. Luckily it came with a spare so made it home with with extreme caution and frequent inspections. Anyway, what other problems occur on these springed trailers?


We broke leaf springs on two different occasions and also had the same bushing problems you describe. The problem is that there is so little clearance that in rough off road situations you are often dragging them which leads to the problems. 
Good thinking on strapping up the axle with the flat tire guys, wish I had though of that when I had a flat with one.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

im looking to purchase this http://www.kaufmantrailers.com/equipment-trailers/tilt-equipment-trailer/15,000# limit. 8foot fixed and 14.6 tilt. i know its long but what other disadvantages am i looking at? im worried ill be pretty heavy. ill be pulling it with my f450 .hope the link works


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

azbees said:


> im looking to purchase this http://www.kaufmantrailers.com/equipment-trailers/tilt-equipment-trailer/15,000# limit. 8foot fixed and 14.6 tilt. i know its long but what other disadvantages am i looking at? im worried ill be pretty heavy.


i have a similar trailer, yes they are big but also pretty versatile. A 450 should handle it fine, we usually put ours behind a 2 ton truck though. It is over 10,000 k so would require a class A CDL. If you choose to put some pallets on the front part you can offset the tongue weight accordingly by parking your forklift farther back on the trailer.


----------



## Jacobee (Dec 27, 2011)

i know this is late, but first off that 1k is amost 7000 lbs i thaught. reason is i was testing one out on our 2 axle trailer one night moving bees when the trailer frame broke. the 1k is much heavier than the 1600. i was in a hurry and didn't pay close attention to balance of weight over the axles when i loaded it back up. the 1k almost ended up at the bottom of a pit. by the way the 1k sure was nice. we are looking at buying a new lift and it is tough deciding but after the broken trailer i am liking a lighter lift. our main trailer is single axel tilt with a 7500 or 8000 pound axle and is the way to go. i think our 2 axle is same as yours in pic.
time to find a beekeeper friend for those times when truck or lift is down.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The Swinger 1K (Super Bee) with the mast is 5,000 lbs
http://www.nmc-wollard.com/specsheets/Bee%205-12-SML.pdf

The Swinger 1K with the lift arms (bucket) is 5600 lbs.
http://www.nmc-wollard.com/specsheets/model1k.pdf


----------



## Jacobee (Dec 27, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> The Swinger 1K (Super Bee) with the mast is 5,000 lbs
> http://www.nmc-wollard.com/specsheets/Bee%205-12-SML.pdf
> 
> The Swinger 1K with the lift arms (bucket) is 5600 lbs.
> http://www.nmc-wollard.com/specsheets/model1k.pdf


yes I checked the specs after I posted that, but has anyone actually weighed it, we had our trailer fixed by a heavy equipment company and I told them the weight , they seemed to think it was more like 7000 but they didn't weigh it. trailer was rated for 6000 I think. I forget if it had the extra weights on the back or not.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I am leaning toward 2 axles 3.5 or 5k's so there is plenty of load capacity. My backhoe weighs 8500 lbs so if I do dual 5k's I can use it for more then one purpose. I have identified 3 builders, 1 in FLA, 1 in TX and 1 in CA. So not sure which one yet. Anyone have a good builder send me a PM I am looking to commit to this jan 2 14 on next years expenses. The trailer I am using now is not a good one so need a purpose built one foe my swingerbee .


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Go with 7 lbs. So what if you only load them to a 5 or 6k capacity. My trailer is dual axle single wheel configuration and one of my slipper springs broke and I didnt realize it. Next thing I know the tire snapped completely off my trailer as I am going down the road and I still didnt know till I looked in the rearview mirror and see my skidsteer sitting kind of funny on my trailer.

This just happened two weeks ago and I was glad I had 2 6k axles under that trailer as I was able to limp down the road and off load my skidsteer without causing an accident or tearing up my equipment.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

BMAC said:


> Go with 7 lbs. So what if you only load them to a 5 or 6k capacity. My trailer is dual axle single wheel configuration and one of my slipper springs broke and I didnt realize it. Next thing I know the tire snapped completely off my trailer as I am going down the road and I still didnt know till I looked in the rearview mirror and see my skidsteer sitting kind of funny on my trailer.
> 
> This just happened two weeks ago and I was glad I had 2 6k axles under that trailer as I was able to limp down the road and off load my skidsteer without causing an accident or tearing up my equipment.


I agree but remember technically if you go over 10K gvw on your trailer (and it is stamped as such) that you are looking at needing a class A CDL. With a retrofit of an existing trailer, though, perhaps no one even needs to know.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

jim lyon said:


> With a retrofit of an existing trailer, though, perhaps no one even needs to know.


 Thats what I was thinking. Run the larger axle and suspension but use the smaller hubs, brakes bearings and 15" wheels. Only the owner will know.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

BMAC said:


> Go with 7 lbs. So what if you only load them to a 5 or 6k capacity. My trailer is dual axle single wheel configuration and one of my slipper springs broke and I didnt realize it. Next thing I know the tire snapped completely off my trailer as I am going down the road and I still didnt know till I looked in the rearview mirror and see my skidsteer sitting kind of funny on my trailer.
> 
> This just happened two weeks ago and I was glad I had 2 6k axles under that trailer as I was able to limp down the road and off load my skidsteer without causing an accident or tearing up my equipment.


So I had the same thing happen with the trailer I have now. Sheered a hub they were dual 3.5k axles and it was over loaded with forklift and 3 pallets with honey. So 9k or so It was my fault. I pulled over took off the fork lift and was able to drive it home. If it had been one axle It would have flipped. I was lucky.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have blown a tire a number of time on my trailer, single wheeled dual axles, and driven down the road just fine on three wheels w/ the Bobcat. Didn't have much choice at the time. Either a long way to a repair shop or tire shop. Or a snowy Sunday evening. Or just wanted to get it off the Highway so I could change the tire w/out the fear of someone plowing into me. Some times I move the machine over to one side thinking that'll take pressure off of the one wheel. Sometimes I don't.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> I have blown a tire a number of time on my trailer, single wheeled dual axles, and driven down the road just fine on three wheels w/ the Bobcat. Didn't have much choice at the time. Either a long way to a repair shop or tire shop. Or a snowy Sunday evening. Or just wanted to get it off the Highway so I could change the tire w/out the fear of someone plowing into me. Some times I move the machine over to one side thinking thet'll take pressure off of the one wheel. Sometimes I don't.


Picked up a used trailer from a guy that had an older swinger. The ramps buckled under the weight of the 1k and the wheels seem to bow in. If I am perfectly centered they don't rub on the top of the wheel well much. I have blown two tires as of late. One last night. I did not feel it and was riding on the rim at 55. So I am always going to do 2 axles. The Highway patrol officer let me know the wheel had blown we did not feel it in the dark in the rain.

Next week I am going to take it to a trailer shop and get it beefed up. I cant be blowing tires ever time I take a long trip. 

I think it is either the axles are bowing under the weight or the springs cant hold it. We backed on backwards so all the weight was on the tongue and the wheels did not rub on the fender wells and we made it home.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

could it be that the trailer is too light for the load?


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

Felling trailers make very nice trailers and are very very reasonable in price.

felling.com


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

MNbees said:


> Felling trailers make very nice trailers and are very very reasonable in price. felling.com


Most of them are 7-10k for a good trailer plus the shipping. I think I can improve this one for less then that. I will check out felling though for grins.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I replaced the 17.5 tires with 19.5 tires. They are softer and float a little better on the sand.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Thats a nice looking trailer. Gonna get one like that with next years almond money. There are a few places in CA that build them.Pricey, but hey , you need a tax write off dont you?

A friend that has both single axle and double axle trailers tells me the doubles wear tires out pretty quickly. For me , I need a short maneuverable trailer for my tight yards.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I had this one made last winter it was about $4500.00 ,not including the cost of the different tires and rims.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Here are some other designs from the same manufacturer. They are all for Swinger style forklifts.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0749_zps17ed4c89.jpeg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0746_zpsc67f1de1.jpeg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0087_zps00287854.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0088_zpsbe61e516.jpg


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Very nice trailer Trevor.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

mathesonequip said:


> could it be that the trailer is too light for the load?


Sure looks like the ramps are too light for the machine. Look at how bowed the ramps are.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Sure looks like the ramps are too light for the machine. Look at how bowed the ramps are.


Yes I know I need to get them redone. I do like Trevor's trailer. If I were to go with 2 wheels I would want a pressure sensor on it so I know when there is a flat.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ramps on my trailer have supports. Maybe you should get them too. What you have seems to work, so maybe not.

When I have a load on my truck I can't see my trailer, so there have been a cpl times when other people have let me know I have had a blow out. Kinda hard on rims.


----------



## goodlife bees (Feb 9, 2014)

here is our bees coming home from the almonds


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

goodlife bees said:


> View attachment 13537
> 
> 
> here is our bees coming home from the almonds


Nice. That is one huge forklift to be hauling. Thanks for the idea of one big trailer. How many hives do you haul on that trailer with the forklift on it.?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks like he has 120 on that load, EastSide.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks sqkcrk, that is kind of what I counted also. I was kind of wondering the operational size of the bee operation and theory behind all in one trailer. That forklift is taking up 120 hives of space as you can see in the modified picture below. So a larger truck and just the forklift would do it also. I can only haul 80 on my truck at a time with the trailer carrying the forklift. Always looking for more ideas.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

goodlife bees said:


> View attachment 13537
> 
> 
> here is our bees coming home from the almonds


Must be avoiding all the scales.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

some of those old "plane-loader" type fork lifts are not as heavy as you might think looking at them.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Trevor Mansell said:


> I had this one made last winter it was about $4500.00 ,not including the cost of the different tires and rims.


Where did you have the trailer made?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Patterson welding 1123 Hwy 66 Zolfo Springs, FL 33890 makes them. My problem is the shipping to Washington. It is as far away as you can get in the continental US.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

EastSideBuzz said:


> I can only haul 80 on my truck at a time with the trailer carrying the forklift.


Me too. So when I need to be more efficient the grower better have a loader on sight. Or I have to take more trips.

How'd you do that? I have some stuff I'd like to see photo shopped.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> How'd you do that? I have some stuff I'd like to see photo shopped.


You mean magically Turing 120 hives in to 240 and moving the girlfriend.? Could be called splitting after almonds.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Girlfriend? Yeah, all of that.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Mark, "photo shopped" is not just a verb, it is also a noun: http://www.photoshop.com/

That, and some _experience_, and you too can make stuff appear and disappear in photos.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I just used snag-it and cropped the pic and copied it alongside. It is a really bad job if you look closely. I just did it quickly to measure the trailer. I would learn Photoshop or something like it for real editing. Copying pixels over the top of others is a hack way of doing it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Mark, "photo shopped" is not just a verb, it is also a noun: http://www.photoshop.com/
> 
> That, and some _experience_, and you too can make stuff appear and disappear in photos.


I need someone to lead me by the hand. You have no idea how long it took me to learn how to cut and paste. When I saw something cutted and pasted I wondered how that was done.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

EastSideBuzz said:


> I just used snag-it and cropped the pic and copied it alongside. It is a really bad job if you look closely. I just did it quickly to measure the trailer. I would learn Photoshop or something like it for real editing. Copying pixels over the top of others is a hack way of doing it.


"snag-it"? Oh man am I old, or what?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So, speaking of axles.

Last week I had a problem w/ my trailer breaks, so I took the trailer to the shop because "a man's got to know his limitations". 

While working on the breaks and the axle bearings it was found that the large pins in the brackets between two axles (the equalizers?) were so worn that there was hardly a quarter inch left before they would have broken. (that would have been exciting I bet) Something which should have been caught the last time I was there. I have been told, "Yeah, he doesn't work here anymore."


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> So, speaking of axles.
> 
> Last week I had a problem w/ my trailer breaks, so I took the trailer to the shop because "a man's got to know his limitations".


WOW Profound, that was so true. Wish more people felt that way about life.

That is why you have good truck breaks.



sqkcrk said:


> I have been told, "Yeah, he doesn't work here anymore."



I used to own a transmission shop. We sold A life time transmission warranty for an extra 300 bucks. I sold the shop and moved out of state. years later I was back in town in a supermarket and ran into someone that recognized me. He said "Mike you are alive?" I said yes I am. He said "I took my car back to your shop for a fix and they told me that you had died and the lifetime warranty I bought was your lifetime".


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I haven't gotten that kind of warranty from my shop, but they have gone a long way to retrieve me at no charge when I had work done at their shop and then blew an engine which was under warranty. 240 miles.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> I haven't gotten that kind of warranty from my shop, but they have gone a long way to retrieve me at no charge when I had work done at their shop and then blew an engine which was under warranty. 240 miles.


We used to make them bring it to us. I found that the ones where I went out of my way and paid for towing etc were the ones that threatened to sue me unless I gave them their money back thus all the nice stuff I did was for naught and cost me money. I find if you are too nice you just get stepped one. Good for you though.


----------



## goodlife bees (Feb 9, 2014)

RAK said:


> Must be avoiding all the scales.


we stopped at the scales in california and they said only flatbeds had to stop at the scales. so now we just drive on by.


the trailer is rated for 24,000 lbs and weighs just under 7000 lbs so with 3000 lbs of tongue weight and an assumed 450 lbs per pallet I can haul 176 hives. my forklift (not the one in the photo, that's my uncles) weighs 3000 lbs so I can haul 152 hives and the forklift. I run out of weight before I run out of space.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Where did you get your trailer.? I might like to check one out for a future purchase.

This is a site that has some http://www.kaufmantrailers.com/gooseneck-trailers/gooseneck-trailer-flatbed/


----------



## goodlife bees (Feb 9, 2014)

I got the trailer here locally at don johnsons. it is a Walton. the trailers in the link don't have the middle section of the beavertail that pops up that lets you load pallets all the way to the end.


----------

